# Forum Home Renovation Landscaping, Gardening & Outdoors  Reinforcing a post query

## Moondog55

Putting in a fence to separate the vegie garden from the rest of the back yard and adding in a tall post to take a shade sail.
What I have is one of the H4 non structural posts from the big green shed.
I am going to use it but I know from previous experience that they are a tad on the weak side when over 2400 out of the ground.
Eyebolt for the shade sail will be 2400 above the ground and the post is 3600mm
If I add a length of steel angle to it [ because I happen to have a short length here 1200 long] does it make any difference if it's at the back or at the front?
I'll be adding it at the midpoint of the above ground part of the post. I've stopped work for today but I'm only 600mm down; tomorrow I'll go down another 150mm but that's as far as I can go, below that depth it's marl and not much good.
The other fence posts are 2400 and 600 into the ground and all the posts will be tied together using H3.  Posts are tall even if the fence will only be about 800 because it allows trellis for vertical gardening

----------


## droog

I would put it at the back. The front of the post will be under compression force, at the back the load will be trying to stretch the timber.

----------


## Moondog55

I'll be doing the steel at the back but I found a short length of F-17 so I've glued and screwed that 1500mm section to the front as well

----------

